# What do you consider 'normal' desires from this list



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I consider myself, for the most part, a pretty conservative person when it comes to sex and what I'm into. I'm not into anal, bondage, rough stuff, etc. That's just never really peaked my interest.

That said, even though I consider myself fairly conservative, I do have some desires and a lot of them haven't happened, at least not yet. 

For me, I have a lengthy wants list, but nothing that I consider 'odd' or really 'out there.' Things I'd want to try (that I've never done before) are:

-Get a morning BJ
-BJs in some different positions (standing, sitting in a chair)
- Role play
- Lingerie (tried this a little bit, but want to try a full dress up type thing such as a naughty nurse outfit or something like that)
- Just high heels on in bed
- Be met at door in nothing but (boots, stockings, jersey, etc.)
- Sex in different places in the house (every room eventually, not counting kids rooms of course)
- Body paint
- Sex on the hood of a car 
- Pulling over on a road trip and having a quickie
- Sex in my office

Is any of that really risque or weird to anyone? It likely won't impact my desire for any of those ideas, I just don't think they are all that risky or weird and I'm curious if anyone else thinks they are. Based on some of the things I read on here, they don't seem to be. Right now, that seems to be my sexual 'bucket list' so to speak.

Is there anything else people have done that they also don't think is risky, weird, odd, etc. that they'd like to suggest? I'm interested in ideas and wanting to broaden my sex life in a positive way, without being completely freaky about it.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm curious about the body paint thing... how is that sexual? Sorry I just haven't heard of it before. The sex on the hood of a car sounds a bit risky but fun. Everything else seems pretty normal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Gaia said:


> I'm curious about the body paint thing... how is that sexual? Sorry I just haven't heard of it before. The sex on the hood of a car sounds a bit risky but fun. Everything else seems pretty normal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you paint come over here and bang real big on you a$$ and then you bend over for your man to see


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, I agree this is all a normal part of a satisfying sex life. I would add sex in the shower, hot tub, and outdoors. The naughty element is important!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Gaia said:


> I'm curious about the body paint thing... how is that sexual? Sorry I just haven't heard of it before. The sex on the hood of a car sounds a bit risky but fun. Everything else seems pretty normal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's a chocolate body paint, that you can lick off each other. I'll leave it up your imagination where most of the licking would be done  And yes, using it to write a message such as chillymorn suggested would be a great idea.



lovesherman said:


> Yes, I agree this is all a normal part of a satisfying sex life. I would add sex in the shower, hot tub, and outdoors. The naughty element is important!


Yes, sex in the shower is something I'd like to add, as is sex in the outdoors. Not sure I'd get the outdoors one though since she has a really bad anxiety thing relating to bugs.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> you paint come over here and bang real big on you a$$ and then you bend over for your man to see


Lmao... your a nut!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds neat kings 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Body painting....but thats just not my thing.

Everything seems good. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> Bonus points for in rain.


Or on the beach. There is a reason that scene in From Here to Eternity is so well-known for its sexual heat!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> Or on the beach. There is a reason that scene in From Here to Eternity is so well-known for its sexual heat!


Just remember to pack a blanket! That sand can be a real "bear!"


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> Or on the beach. There is a reason that scene in From Here to Eternity is so well-known for its sexual heat!


Yes, this as well. I forgot to add that one to the list. Thanks!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Its all normal.

The ABnormal part comes in when these things become _requirements_.

Nothing wierd there though. Nothing at all.

Of course 'role play' has a pretty wide margin for error. 

tip: if you give her a wish list - dont start the 'top 2' with BJs. Mix it up a bit, ya know? I guarantee she knows what you would like in that area anyway.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Role play for me wouldn't be to far out there. Something along the lines of us still being each other (not different people), just changing who we are a bit.

For example, pretending it's the first time we're meeting each other and I'm a (for example) a firefighter and she's a waitress, something like that. But no way am I into being someone else or pretending she's not who she is. I want to be with her, not some person in my head that just looks like her.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, how about just surprising her and awakening her in the morning to a nice, long, uninterrupted session of oral; or vice-versa?


----------



## funnybunny1972 (Sep 20, 2012)

I think all your desires sound perfectly reasonable and sound fun. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

What is this "normal" you speak of?

:scratchhead:


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

kingsfan said:


> I consider myself, for the most part, a pretty conservative person when it comes to sex and what I'm into. I'm not into anal, bondage, rough stuff, etc. That's just never really peaked my interest.
> 
> That said, even though I consider myself fairly conservative, I do have some desires and a lot of them haven't happened, at least not yet.
> 
> ...


 Sex on the hood of a car could be in the garage!! Just so you don't get into trouble


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Somewhere in the bush. Ahhh. The great outdoors.


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> For me, I have a lengthy wants list, but nothing that I consider 'odd' or really 'out there.' Things I'd want to try (that I've never done before) are:
> 
> -Get a morning BJ
> -BJs in some different positions (standing, sitting in a chair)
> ...


With the caveat that do not understand 'lists' like this... 

Nothing you've suggested seems too risque or weird. My W has done everything on this list, some of them more than once - and not with me - but before we ever met. 

Try not dump the entire list on your spouse all at once, unless they ask... and make sure they have a similar mindset when it comes to sex for sport.

=)


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> Well, how about just surprising her and awakening her in the morning to a nice, long, uninterrupted session of oral; or vice-versa?


Not an option. She dislikes recieving oral and I've given up on getting anything (oral or otherwise) in the morning. Just isn't an option.



jaquen said:


> What is this "normal" you speak of?
> 
> :scratchhead:


haha. I think you know what I mean jaquen. I'm just checking people's opinions. I think it's all pretty bland to average stuff really, but maybe I'm seeing things differently.



ladybird said:


> Sex on the hood of a car could be in the garage!! Just so you don't get into trouble


Don't have a garage...which is ok by me!



MrVanilla said:


> With the caveat that do not understand 'lists' like this...
> 
> Nothing you've suggested seems too risque or weird. My W has done everything on this list, some of them more than once - and not with me - but before we ever met.
> 
> ...


I'm not dumping any list on her. Maybe down the road we might discuss exchanging lists. Right now, I just wanted to put down in a list for myself the stuff I'd like. Organize my thoughts so to speak. A lot of these I've mentioned to my SO, so she knows anyways.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

The things are all very vanilla. It's hard to imagine being sexually active for any length of time and not having done all these things already.

The different sex acts you could consider with your spouse is limitless.


----------

